# que faire de mon apple tv ?



## didier31 (29 Août 2010)

bonjour, depuis que j'ai un ipad je n'utilise plus mon apple tv (musique et photos )

je regarde les photos sur l'ipad et ce dernier me sert de lecteur musique sur ma chaine via le bluethoo

est- il possible de changer le firmware ? pour en faire un disque reseau ou un petit serveur web ? un petit mac tres mini ?

merci

didier


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Août 2010)

Tu peux modifier ton Apple TV en améliorant les possibilités qu'il t'offre avec aTV Flash. C'est un prog que tu installes sur une clé USB et il s'installe automatiquement sur ta machine. Voilou!


----------

